# Hi new to this forum, but I need help identifying a Beretta FS



## Northerner10 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am thinking of buying this pistol. It is not an Inox and the seller claims it is very rare limited production. It has a polished slide and components. It comes with factory wooden grips and was imported from Italy. I have contacted both Bereta USA and Beretta Canada, they have no record of importing the pistol. Is is legally registered, as I have checked. I am looking for the expertise of the members here to try and help me identify the pistol. I have the serial number if that helps. L18929Z
There is a couple of links to the images of the pistol. Below is a listing for the Beretta that the seller has posted. I do not want to get taken for a ride. I own Glocks and this is my first Beretta. Thanks in advance Brad

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff385/northerner10/SANY0251.jpg

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff385/northerner10/SANY0257.jpg

SS/Nickel Beretta 92FS -

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First of all, this is not an INOX model, but limited run of SS/Nickel Beretta 92FS (You are looking at 2500$ gun). There are only few of these in Canada and they were only produced in Italy for very limited time. In essence, this is a Nickel plated Steel II model - handling, balance and finish of this gun is WAY above INOX.

Comes exactly as it came from the factory - presentation case, wooden presentation grips, 2 SS magazines and paperwork. I will also include the OEM Beretta rubber grips.

Round count is under 500 and gun is MINT except one small mark on the top of the slide (see last picture) and that mark is the reason for the low price.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go ask at the Beretta Forum website - all the experts are there and can help you.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Be careful, that serial # does not exist on Beretta's or Taurus's website. My first impression would be that the frame was made by neither. If the seller says it's worth 2,500 but because of a scatch he's willing to take less? Looks very nice, but it could be as fishy as an Italian sardine, or gold? The "L" designation does not correspond to any imported Italian Beretta's that I can see. The "Z" at the end would designate 9mm on older 92's made in the U.S., but according to Beretta, Italian made 92's can start with any letter and end with any letter? Looks like you got a mystery on your hands, if you find out let us know.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> Be careful, that serial # does not exist on Beretta's or Taurus's website.


That doesn't mean anything. There is a place to look it up on at the Beretta website. I've seen the link at the Beretta Forum. The database is far from complete. I have 8 Beretta 92s that I bought new. Only 3 of them showed up in that database. Many others have complained about the same thing about the database. So, that's far from an issue.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I see you are on the Beretta Forum. Yes, it appears to be a regular Inox model.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Learned something!


----------



## wolverine (May 6, 2011)

I think it is a regular Inox too ...


----------

